# House of Cards. 5 stagione.



## Tifo'o (31 Maggio 2017)

Su Netflix ci sono tutti i nuovi episodi della quinta stagione di House of cards..

Boh onestamente sta sempre diventando più noioso.. forse perché le prime stagioni erano avvincenti vedere la scalata alla presidenza.. ma ora i dialoghi con le telecamere sono praticamente nulle ed molto lento.

Per chi ancora non ha visto la serie, consiglio davvero di vederlo.


----------



## sballotello (4 Giugno 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Su Netflix ci sono tutti i nuovi episodi della quinta stagione di House of cards..
> 
> Boh onestamente sta sempre diventando più noioso.. forse perché le prime stagioni erano avvincenti vedere la scalata alla presidenza.. ma ora i dialoghi con le telecamere sono praticamente nulle ed molto lento.
> 
> Per chi ancora non ha visto la serie, consiglio davvero di vederlo.



finito di vedere stasera..spero che la serie finisca cosi,è gia andata troppo oltre


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Giugno 2017)

sballotello ha scritto:


> finito di vedere stasera..spero che la serie finisca cosi,è gia andata troppo oltre



Appena finita anche qui... 
105484 puntate per tenersi la presidenza per poi uscire in questo modo in una puntata??? 

Poi lento troppo lento. Meglio che non ci sia la sesta.. a questo punto dovevano terminare con la 4.


----------



## sballotello (5 Giugno 2017)

la sesta non avrebbe senso..underwood è solo..finito e diretto in prigione


----------



## Jaqen (6 Giugno 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Appena finita anche qui...
> 105484 puntate per tenersi la presidenza per poi uscire in questo modo in una puntata???
> 
> Poi lento troppo lento. Meglio che non ci sia la sesta.. a questo punto dovevano terminare con la 4.



Spero che non sia la fine del telefilm. Altrimenti ti ringrazio per non averlo messo sotto spoiler.


----------



## patriots88 (26 Luglio 2017)

e invece è un finale che ci voleva e che prima o poi mi aspettavo.
ora si apre un mondo.

e chi sostiene che Frank sia finito non ha capito nulla di Frank.


----------



## Kaw (2 Novembre 2017)

*In seguito allo scandalo che ha travolto Kevin Spacey (avrebbe molestato l'attore Anthony Rapp circa 30 anni fa), Netflix dopo aver annunciato che la sesta stagione sarebbe stata quella conclusiva, ha sospeso le riprese della stessa a tempo indeterminato.
Per ora non è chiaro se e quando riprenderanno, c'è il rischio che Netflix possa anche cancellarla.*


----------



## Butcher (3 Novembre 2017)

Situazione ridicola.


----------



## Kaw (4 Novembre 2017)

*Kevin Spacey è stato licenziato. 
In un comunicato, Netflix ha comuniciato che non intende essere coinvolta nella produzione di House of Cards che includa la presenza di Spacey. 
Sembra che i produttori stiano valutando come far continuare la serie senza il suo protagonista.*


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Novembre 2017)

Kaw ha scritto:


> *Kevin Spacey è stato licenziato.
> In un comunicato, Netflix ha comuniciato che non intende essere coinvolta nella produzione di House of Cards che includa la presenza di Spacey.
> Sembra che i produttori stiano valutando come far continuare la serie senza il suo protagonista.*



Che roba ridicola comunque. Neanche un attimo ad aspettare, subito segato e via. Ho letto che gli hanno segato anche un film che era in produzione.
Pazzesco.


----------



## Kaw (4 Dicembre 2017)

*Variety riporta che Netflix ha raggiunto un accordo con i produttori per riprendere la produzione della sesta e ultima stagione di House of Cards. Le riprese riprenderanno all'inizio del 2018, e la stagione sarà di soli 8 episodi.
Confermato il licenziamento di Spacey, e quindi l'assenza del protagonista Frank Underwood. In che modo la sua assenza sarà giustificata non è ancora stato reso noto, ma è probabile che sarà ucciso "offscreen" [ndr].*


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Dicembre 2017)

Kaw ha scritto:


> *Variety riporta che Netflix ha raggiunto un accordo con i produttori per riprendere la produzione della sesta e ultima stagione di House of Cards. Le riprese riprenderanno all'inizio del 2018, e la stagione sarà di soli 8 episodi.
> Confermato il licenziamento di Spacey, e quindi l'assenza del protagonista Frank Underwood. In che modo la sua assenza sarà giustificata non è ancora stato reso noto, ma è probabile che sarà ucciso "offscreen" [ndr].*



rotfl, la solita farsa, come quel pagliaccio di ridley scott che ha tagliato tutte le scene con spacey nel film di prossima uscita. 

se lo guardassero loro. 
cmq già dal finale della 4a stagione, s'era capito che la prossima stagione sarebbe stata incentrata sul personaggio di Claire.


----------



## Butcher (5 Dicembre 2017)

Boicottare.


----------



## Milanforever63 (5 Dicembre 2017)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> e invece è un finale che ci voleva e che prima o poi mi aspettavo.
> ora si apre un mondo.
> 
> e chi sostiene che Frank sia finito non ha capito nulla di Frank.



condivido .... e comunque sono curioso di sapere come faranno uscire di scena Underwood ..


----------

